# 1986 Nissan Pulsar ET



## mad_et86 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey this is my nissan pulsar et turbo i bought it about 8 months ago and its a great little car, it is a water cooled stock standard T2 turbo water cooled with a series one mazda rx7 top mount intercooler. the car will run about 8.0sec 0-100ks,runs up to 15 PSI boost on high which i wont run very often, its a 5speed manual with only 150,000ks (just been rebuilt with brand new head and rings)body kit, mags and a 7inch dvd sysyem with alpine sub and splits and yeah....here are some pics bye.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

That's pretty cool. I wanted a pulsar before I got my 200sx. I just couldn't find one. Post some more pics. It looks awesome. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## V_Spec (Nov 2, 2005)

nice , gotta love E15ET`s , fantastic little 80`s engine :thumbup:


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Now that's WTF I'm talk'n 'bout!!!!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice man keep up teh good work


----------



## mad_et86 (Feb 17, 2006)

does anyone know how do i put more photos on of my car>>??


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Pain in the butt if you have a dial up connection like me. Do you have a digital camera? If ya do, and you've already taken the pics and gotton them on your pc, then go to www.photobucket.com register and there should be an option to "Add" or "Upload" pictures to your photo album. Simply click on the button, find your file that's on your computer (do one at a time, file size around 500-600 kb if you have a slow connection) and click "ok" or "upload" or what not. Then, when your posting a thread, click on the lil' yellow box above where you type your message (It's "Add an Image") Delete the http thing that's highlighted in the box when it opens. Next hit "cntrl" + "N" on your keyboard at the same time, that will bring up a completly new window so you can navagate back to photobucket.com in a seperate window. Only thing after that is to copy the url out of the box under your picture and paste it into the "Add an Image" box. When you've added an image, click ok and repeat the copy paste process with another Image. Questions? Problems? Lemme know.

P.S. I know it seems like alot, but when you get a system down, and you only have to do it once it's not too bad.


----------



## mad_et86 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know what i can do to make this car go quicker?what turbo i can have on it witout blowing it up and the most easiest to install on it and what i need for it?any ideas???to make it quicker?it has a T2 water cooled turbo on it atm...thanks


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

You don't see many ET pulsars in such good condition... You have done some great work with the car...


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

proper ol skool cool mate i love it , i think its what we over here used to call the cherry turbo


----------

